

Rickrolling is sexist, racist and often transphobic in context - jasonmp85
http://boingboing.net/2015/05/28/rickrolling-is-sexist-racist.html

======
MichaelCrawford
When I hear the word "semiotics", I unclip the safety on my Browning
Automatic.

